# Water Resin supplier in N.Ireland



## jamiepollock643

Anyone know where to source some MB115 Resin in N.Ireland? Have searched online but due to the weight it puts the postage up a fair bit from online places.


----------



## LeeH

Search for local window cleaner supplies local to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NornIron

Give Consumable Products in Newtownards a call 028 9181 4818... they carry all sorts for the Window Cleaning trade


----------



## Jmax

http://www.ctsltd.com

Should be able to sort you out, their based in Belfast. Ask for Jamie.


----------



## Peter_222

Sureclean systems Omagh are my go to. Delivery usually only takes 2 days from order time. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Try Waterline products in Toome I see they have a big sign up in their window saying they do water resign.


----------

